# Apple treating India as iPhone 4's dumping ground?



## freshseasons (Apr 12, 2013)

How often have you woken up to the Front page New on, Times of India about easy way of owning the iPhone now ? Its too incessant bombardment on your senses of getting that ultimate mobile, the uber nome status. 

   That ,until you read the fine print only too know, its 3 years old generation iphone 4 almost a fossil in technology up-gratis rush. The world has already moved to iphone 4s way back with 5 now ruling the roost. Why Exactly is Apple dumping this to Indians...? 



> For, while the Apple CEO kowtowed in China with a promise of superior service, the company is misreading the Indian market by pushing a three-year-old product — a relic in tech terms, and one that has lost its lure in Europe and US that have upgraded to iPhone 4S, then iPhone 5, and are now waiting for the next generation — possibly, as rumours go, in a variety of colours, different sizes and low cost.
> 
> Turning India into a dumping ground for out-of-fashion phones and pushing an old model in a competitive price bracket, when other brands are aggressively positioning their new products, is not the best strategy. It is only reflective of Apple's disdain, one that flourished under Steve Jobs, for India — a showcase for its end-of-life products rather than a destination for premium gadgets.



 Source:Apple treating India as iPhone 4's dumping ground? - The Times of India

     For me who is an Apple fan...this is nothing short of disgusting squeezing the last penny


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

How much is it costing?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2013)

Steve Jobs was Anti-India anyhow,and the new CEO is continuing his legacy


----------



## Superayush (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't you worry child apple will be getting what it deserves with already Samsung crushing apple  and sony catching up too ....if apple doesn't really bring new innovations/concept into game instead of increasing screen size it will become the victim of "no empire lasts forever"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Don't you worry child apple will be getting what it deserves with already Samsung crushing apple  and sony catching up too ....if apple doesn't really bring new innovations/concept into game instead of increasing screen size it will become the victim of "no empire lasts forever"



As long as there are dumb Americans and dumb girls,Apple will live forever.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

eh im still using the 3GS, its not a fossil at all, prolly my apps are worth more than the 4
friend just checked out L9, 620, miro, sola and nexus 4, settled for second hand iphone 4 and very happy with it (I was pushing for the L9)

am surprised they stopped selling the 3GS, these phones dont date as quickly as other tech, the 3GS was in production till last year, don't forget that


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2013)

Apple CEO Tim Cook already said "Apple thinks its *not* *a big* enough *market *(India) for Apple."
So, its not a surprise now.

Where are the iBoys (to the rescue)?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

^yepo, he said that their opportunities for growth are in other markets, but that has nothing to do with the version of the device, more about the services for the device 
the multimedia offerings are severely crippled, and to be honest, we are not that kind of market yet


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Apple CEO Tim Cook already said "Apple thinks its *not* *a big* enough *market *(India) for Apple."
> So, its not a surprise now.
> 
> Where are the iBoys iGirls (to the rescue)?



Do Apple fangirls exist on this forum?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

huh, first we should be willing to see apps as a worthwhile investment, more so than a costly phone. when I went to the store, that guy was pushing android over the Lumia 620 just because the apps on android are free. told him two things, first its a 16k phone, what is a 50 rupee app? and then, a paid app is def better than a free app. he told me not everyone thinks like that, and I believe he is right. that is the logic that would work for the kind of mentality here. once we go beyond this step, we can start thinking of paying for subscription based services.


these devices have an incredibly long product life cycle. deal with it. 


btw, 4 is still available in US, so whats the big deal?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Steve Jobs was Anti-India anyhow,and the new CEO is continuing his legacy



What makes you say that?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

^haha there might be some truth in that, Jobs wanted a crash course in ancient wisdom, instead he found poverty and diarrhea 


Why Steve Jobs’ love affair with India ended very, very early


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2013)

^ I think i read that in the book - iCon:Steve jobs.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

What I don't get is, why is there so much hullabaloo in the media whenever Apple does something? For God's sake, its just a phone. If you don't want it, don't buy it.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

What will be the cost of iPhone 4? Any numbers?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

TOI is the most alarmist, irresponsible publication out there. it's a tabloid in broadsheet guise. they copy paste interviews from international publications with their own bylines, and they even posted uncensored paparazzi snaps of wardrobe malfunctions, in a national daily. pathetic.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

The iPhone 4 is a pretty cool phone. I was actually considering it myself. The iPhone 4 with the iOS 4.x was a really good smartphone w.r.t. battery life etc mostly. 

I find the new age iPhone 4S and 5 to fare poorly in comparison with Android since my fav thing about iOS was the battery life it offered along with the quality apps. Today that is pretty much levelled. 

Still I do not understand the vent when iPhone 4, 4S and the new 5 are all sold in India.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

^try it with 5.1, original native youtube app, and original native google maps  



theterminator said:


> What will be the cost of iPhone 4? Any numbers?



$0 in us atm


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^haha there might be some truth in that, Jobs wanted a crash course in ancient wisdom, instead he found poverty and diarrhea
> 
> 
> Why Steve Jobs’ love affair with India ended very, very early



Nice read this one.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^try it with 5.1, original native youtube app, and original native google maps
> 
> 
> 
> $0 in us atm



No, in India I meant.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

Whats the big fuss. If somebody wants to buy something at a price that he/she deems fit, who are we to question that?

I hate the recent Apple, but that doesnt mean I'll criticise everything thats remotely related to Apple. If Apple pushes out old Iphones to India and people buy it without any qualms, thats their problem. Why get all worked up over it?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

apple is not dumping em here, iphones enjoy longer production runs than their contemporaries 
they are not old, my ipod touch 2nd gen still has a ton of apps, and is usable just fine even though im never gonna update the os or the apps in it, don't see why it will ever stop being fantastic 
friend picked up 16gb 2nd hand 4 from olx for 15k and is extremely happy with it
brand new should be between 24k to 26k


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2013)

iphone 4 will get fragmented support next year. Dont tell me 3GS and iphone 4 is getting ios 6 now, they get ios 6 without all these



> 1. Turn-by-turn navigation is available only on iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPad 2 or later, and iPad mini with cellular data capability. Flyover is available only on iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPad 2 or later, iPad mini, and iPod touch (5th generation). Cellular data charges may apply.
> 2. Siri is available in Beta only on iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPad with Retina display, iPad mini, and iPod touch (5th generation) and requires Internet access. Siri may not be available in all languages or in all areas, and features may vary by area. Cellular data charges may apply.
> 3. FaceTime video calling requires a FaceTime-enabled device for the caller and recipient and a Wi-Fi connection. FaceTime over a cellular network requires iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPad with Retina display, or iPad mini with cellular data capability. Availability over a cellular network depends on carrier policies; data charges may apply.
> 4. Offline Reading List is available on *iPhone 4* or later, iPad 2 or later, iPad mini, and iPod touch (5th generation). *[except this]*
> ...



and Apple fanboys calls Android has fragmentation BS


----------



## roady (Apr 12, 2013)

Just because Apple didn't plan to treat India as one of the primary markets for any of its products earlier doesn't mean we'll go on hating each and every bit of Apple even today.

After asking a ton of my friends about Apple, this is one of the primary reason why they hate Apple. At times I have asked them - Have you used an iDevice ever?

Those who said no, still hated iPhone saying it sucsk and we can get better quality phones with Android.

That's the sad mentality here in India. Anyway, I have to agree with Anorion that iPhone 4 is still better than other 15k-22k phones here in India. 
I use android but the only reason I dislike about android is the updates. There is no uniformity about that and it just feels as if Samsung decided to produce any kind of smartphone just to enter all the segments.  --> NOW this is what I treat as cheap dirt. Dumping ground. 

Then there are people saying that India is a dumping ground for iPhone 4 just because Apple is coming out with 5s and so it's likely to stop iPhone 4 production? Really? Do you guys work at Apple or what? It's just plain retarded to just speaking your ego out all the time.

I'm pretty neutral when it comes to ANdroid and iOS.. although I'll give more priority to iPhone cause I love art and that is one beauty. 
I'm a techie and I love open source. But hey, that doesn't mean I'll hate iOS just for the heck of it?

ALso, I have a rooted android with a custom ROM. Which means Android was not able to deliver a lot despite being "really great". There is a reason why jailbreak came to life. And I'd Jailbreak iPhone too cause I love customizations and adding other stuff. (Sorry if this is not promoted on forum, don't mean to share anything illegal)

So people need to get off the notion that for Apple to win, Android has to lose. 

Also, To each his own.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't see why is this surprise. I mean India is dumping ground for many countries including China.


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2013)

^ China is getting better, Apple is liking China much. Apple is desperate to lift the ban and release its latest products over there. So onlt India is left behind

Didn't you guys know iPhone 4 was released 6 months later from the international release unlike iPhone 5


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

the market, from apple's pov, is not the device, but the constant stream of revenue from store cut on the content. 
cant see the point of the device without the content. 

anyone seen the sheer number of chinese content on the store?  even downloaded and played a few chinese games without understanding any of the text. we don't have nearly enough local or regional content, hanuman chalisa is there, but that is about it. 
these are some of the reasons apple does not consider india as a focus for their operations. 

dumping would be selling the 3GS only in India when it is not being sold anywhere else, or selling the 4 when it is not sold in US. but it is still being sold in the US, so this whole story is tosh.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

roady said:


> Just because Apple didn't plan to treat India as one of the primary markets for any of its products earlier doesn't mean we'll go on hating each and every bit of Apple even today.



Uh.. yeah! That is the only reason why Indians hate Apple. A price which is more than people's monthly salaries is too much for a "3 year old device". When Steve Jobs can hate India , why can't Indians hate his work?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Uh.. yeah! That is the only reason why Indians hate Apple. A price which is more than people's monthly salaries is too much for a "3 year old device". When Steve Jobs can hate India , why can't Indians hate his work?



Of course everyone is free to hate everyone else. But not to propagate opinions as facts. A lot of people haven't ever used these idevices and still have a strong bias against them, that's just plain stupid. You ask them to give a reason and all you hear is pricey (not apple's fault if you cant buy it), closed source (says a guy with a 5k micromax). 

On the other hand if you say you dont like the looks/OS, you cant afford it, you consider them too controlling of your experience then I can consider it a valid reason for you to dislike apple products, but to blindly fuel Apple-hatred like some I see is just downright idiotic. Never confuse not liking something with hating it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2013)

@amjath Well the things you copy pasted are rather lame.
1)Voice navigation may not be available but I have done navigation on my 2 year old iOS device.

2)Tell me ONE voice assistant which is inbuilt into a mobile phone OS and doesn't need internet access?

3) About you crying about facetime; why not install Skype and interact with any person on any platform? 

4) Panorama can be had on any iOS device. There are plenty of apps available.

5) About Siri having restrictions etc; well I did use Siri and while not perfect it did work. 
Even Google voice is not perfect.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Of course everyone is free to hate everyone else. But not to propagate opinions as facts. A lot of people haven't ever used these idevices and still have a strong bias against them, that's just plain stupid. You ask them to give a reason and all you hear is pricey (not apple's fault if you cant buy it), closed source (says a guy with a 5k micromax).
> 
> On the other hand if you say *you dont like the looks/OS, you cant afford it, you consider them too controlling of your experience then I can consider it a valid reason for you to dislike apple products*, but to blindly fuel Apple-hatred like some I see is just downright idiotic. Never confuse not liking something with hating it.



I may be wrong when I said "That is the only reason why Indians hate Apple". I take that back. There are some reasonable haters like the points you mentioned above.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @amjath Well the things you copy pasted are rather lame.
> 1)Voice navigation may not be available but I have done navigation on my 2 year old iOS device.
> 
> 2)Tell me ONE voice assistant which is inbuilt into a mobile phone OS and doesn't need internet access?
> ...



His points are still valid. You offer alternative means of achieving similar results but none of your points seem to refute what amjath has pointed out (assuming they are all true).



theterminator said:


> I may be wrong when I said "That is the only reason why Indians hate Apple". I take that back. There are some reasonable haters like the points you mentioned above.



Yes, we all have love-hate for various things. Its the reasoning that need ts to be proper before one can claim something substantial


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> His points are still valid. You offer alternative means of achieving similar results but none of your points seem to refute what amjath has pointed out (assuming they are all true).




Point 1 pretty much is not valid as he is expecting new features on devices older than two years.
Google Maps already gives this to all.

Point 2 laments about Internet access by Voice assistant; then again there isn't any assistant thats inbuilt to an OS that doesn't need the same.

Point 3 is baseless in the sense its lamenting just like a facebook user cant chat with a GTalk user(without a FB account) directly.


Point 4: he disagrees.

Point 5: Again I'm not sure which very old smartphone already had this.

Point 6: Its wrong. He meant Panaroma is not inbuilt. There are many apps available.



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

haha which 4 year old droid got even that much

too much pressure on apple, expecting to deliver a front camera over a software update


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2013)

^Who cares, most droids have all those features at almost half the price


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

^not features, apps. but good for them, buying a phone every year, and thinking it is a dump if a phone lasts 4 years.
 leave ios users in peace, why do you have to gloat over their inferior devices?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Who cares, most droids have all those features at almost half the price



And run equally smoothly as well?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Who cares, most droids have all those features at almost half the price



My dads Optimus Net which costs half of a 3Gs at the time which he bought it feels like half a phone.
Android is crapped and bugged. Memory is not freed if I delete apps and there is some auto redial bug(even ajayritik has it)

The only major plus point is that the phone is dual sim.

Not to mention the phone is still running Android 2.3.4 which is rather ancient now thanks to lack of updates.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> And run equally smoothly as well?



How much the iPhone 4 costs right now in India?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> How much the iPhone 4 costs right now in India?



25k ?


----------



## moniker (Apr 12, 2013)

As an Android user, and being someone who likes to play around with it by rooting, flashing custom ROMs and installing tons of tweaks and mods, the idea of a closed system does make you cringe. It's a smartphone after all. It should behave how you want it to be, not how Apple wants it to be.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> 25k ?



In that price , isn't there any phone which looks better to you? May be even well below that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> In that price , isn't there any phone which looks better to you? May be even well below that.



Here we are shouting on the price. 
Apple phones are quite overpriced but they still hold their place considering it's a 3 year phone more or less.


----------



## moniker (Apr 12, 2013)

IPhone 4 - Single core 1 GHz Cortex A8. Powervr SGX535 GPU. Price: 25k
Compare it to something like the Samsung Galaxy S Advance - 
Dual core 1GHz Cortex A9. Mali-400 GPU. Price: 13-14k.
I rest my case.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 12, 2013)

Why blame apple (am not an isheep) its upto people - they can choose to be either Rational or Ignorant!  If its the latter that they choose to be (or happen to be in by chance) then they are sure to be exploited in one way or the other!


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @amjath Well the things you copy pasted are rather lame.
> 1)Voice navigation may not be available but I have done navigation on my 2 year old iOS device.
> 
> 2)Tell me ONE voice assistant which is inbuilt into a mobile phone OS and doesn't need internet access?
> ...



U want to know where it came from its from their own site
Apple - iOS 6 - iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch get 200+ new features.

I'm not trying to degrade Apple products, What I am trying to say is that going for this promotion for iphone 4 is absolutely stupidity. 

Apple really wants to dump them here, they want to get good market share here in India.

Spending so much on this fragmented device is absolute waste rather u can go for Lumia 720 or better droids


----------



## roady (Apr 12, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Why blame apple (am not an isheep) its upto people - they can choose to be either Rational or Ignorant!  If its the latter that they choose to be (or happen to be in by chance) then they are sure to be exploited in one way or the other!



Ignorant? You're saying that if someone buys Apple products, s/he's ignorant? Uneducated? Sheesh. First you say let's leave it up to individuals. And then you call these individuals 'ignorant'. Did you mean "not-giving-a-damn-about-price"?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> In that price , isn't there any phone which looks better to you? May be even well below that.



Ofcourse. A lot of phones. But thats my view. If someone else thinks that he wats to buy the Iphone 4 at that price then thats his view. And apparently a lot of people still want them, which means that there is a markrt for them.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

@firstpost: This isn't the first time apple has tried to dump their old products in India. It happens in every generation. Maybe it took you guys a ToI article to notice, but it is nothing new.


----------



## raksrules (Apr 12, 2013)

moniker said:


> IPhone 4 - Single core 1 GHz Cortex A8. Powervr SGX535 GPU. Price: 25k
> Compare it to something like the Samsung Galaxy S Advance -
> Dual core 1GHz Cortex A9. Mali-400 GPU. Price: 13-14k.
> I rest my case.



Good that you rest your case as your comparison is not only absurd but stupid by all means.
Both are different OSes is the first thing you need to consider.
iOS apps on an iPhone 4 run as smooth and lag free even with single core (as you pointed). Go play the same game on an android of same config.
Comparing internal specs of an iOS device to an android is a stupid comparison.


PS: I would appreciate a like button on this forum.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

was gonna post haters gonna hate and get out of here, but will try one last time

apple is not dumping em here, the 4 is a great device, using the 3GS and no problems with it, it's def not a fossil. donno why 4 is a dump. gimme all ur waste 4s, yeah that's right, nobody has one. 

yep, the updates dont bring all the features, but you don't even need em, it's perfectly fine to continue using an older OS version. It's not like they worked at making the newer OS version smoother, or squished some bugs or something. 

the market is not the device, but the content, we are not prepared for that. so even the iphone 5 is just being dumped here. 

one simple thing - try it before you slam it. 

the phones are overpriced compared to pads in the case that the margins are more, but they are not overpriced compared to other phones, considering the build quality, and most importantly, _how long these things last, as this thread shows _. *More than that, the cost of the device is nothing  compared to the cost of the content*. So it does not matter if you have the 19k iphone or the 60K iphone, what matters is the apps inside it. It's better to have an iphone 3GS loaded with 60k worth of premium content, rather than an iphone 5 full of freebs and music. 


not for a second saying ios is better than android or anything like that, android may be the best thing in the world, but ios does not deserve all this unwarranted hate, or this whole hive of misconceptions that just never seems to go away


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

moniker said:


> IPhone 4 - Single core 1 GHz Cortex A8. Powervr SGX535 GPU. Price: 25k
> Compare it to something like the Samsung Galaxy S Advance -
> Dual core 1GHz Cortex A9. Mali-400 GPU. Price: 13-14k.
> I rest my case.



Good. 
Which ROM do you use? Whats your next ROM gonna be? What percent of your battery is lost per hour?  What score does your phone get in quadrant? Do you overclock/undervolt? Whats your baseband (isnt that what its called?)  

Man. This is pissing me off. These pointless spec wars have to stop. :/


----------



## moniker (Apr 12, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Good that you rest your case as your comparison is not only absurd but stupid by all means.
> Both are different OSes is the first thing you need to consider.
> iOS apps on an iPhone 4 run as smooth and lag free even with single core (as you pointed). *Go play the same game on an android of same config*.
> Comparing internal specs of an iOS device to an android is a stupid comparison.
> ...



I'm comparing not only the internal specs, but also the price. Of course if the specs are tied nothing wrong in going for iOS (if you are comfortable with the closed ecosystem, that is), if the price is reasonable. And those are big "ifs".


----------



## raksrules (Apr 13, 2013)

I still don't understand what is the purpose of benchmarks for android phones. Does having better benchmarks ensure that the phone experience will be lag free ? I guess no.

And yes before anyone says i am a apple fanboy, let me tell you i used to hate apple to the core WITHOUT even using the handset once. Yes like many people i too hated apple without knowing anything about it and not using a iDevice at all. But it all changed 2 years back when i got my wife an iPhone 4 and i really liked using it and i found it to be apt for my use. I too got a 4S one year later.



moniker said:


> I'm comparing not only the internal specs, but also the price. Of course if the specs are tied nothing wrong in going for iOS (if you are comfortable with the closed ecosystem, that is), if the price is reasonable. And those are big "ifs".



I only have problem with you comparing the internal specs. Please do not do that as it really does not matter in this case. If it is 2 separate android phones you are comparing internal specs i am fine with it. 
Not attacking personally. 
But yes anyone who ever goes from android to iOS (if someone does) then he should not try to use iOS as android else he will be royally disappointed.


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Good that you rest your case as your comparison is not only absurd but stupid by all means.
> Both are different OSes is the first thing you need to consider.
> iOS apps on an iPhone 4 run as smooth and lag free even with single core (as you pointed). Go play the same game on an android of same config.
> Comparing internal specs of an iOS device to an android is a stupid comparison.
> ...



I recommend windows phone here for lag free

Bringing OS wars to close this thread


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 13, 2013)

I think Apple should consider dumping iphone 4S in Africa or some where like that...


----------



## theterminator (Apr 13, 2013)

galaxy note , s2, nexus 4 r bettr deals than iphone 4

in india iphone 4 was thrashed by micromax a110


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2013)

second hand galaxy note, s2, nexus 4 better deals than second hand iphone4?

&& the nexus series is not overpriced ?


----------



## raksrules (Apr 13, 2013)

theterminator said:


> galaxy note , s2, nexus 4 r bettr deals than iphone 4
> 
> in india iphone 4 was thrashed by micromax a110



How about micromax's awesome customer service ?
You may read a thread named "why no micromax" on TE forum to get insights in to this chinese rebranding company.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 13, 2013)

Touch Apple within 10 ft pole and already we see sparks fly. Can't we leave the emotional baggage aside and take this rationally ?
 Lets call spade a spade here. 
    Had it been even *iphone 4S* i would have taken it in spirit. But literally gnawing vying *iphone 4* at 26500 Rs through EMI schemes ? Comeon in this game whom are you kidding ?

     What if you see Samsung aggressively pushing First Galaxy S on the first Full Page of Leading Newspaper incessantly as if its their premium flagship product only that we know its 2 generations old and not relevant in today's context. Wouldn't your heart sleeve ,"Why now ?".

    If a Company advertises its flagship product in a mega way i am willing to understand , but my contention is suddenly when a company starts to advertise their 3 generations old product and in one specify country like its the next great thing happening there, you should accept and acknowledge the fact what the company is doing exactly. 

     P.S This should not matter but been a iphone user since first iphone to now down the line to iphone 5. I love Apple phones but this is not what i would call sporting.  

   Debating in this tech forum with all the arsenal of tech knowledge at disposal is easy. But handing mobile 3 generations old for 26500/- Rs to someone who hasn't fair idea of tech scene but takes Apple company on its face value. Ouch !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2013)

^Nailed it man. 

80% participants of this thread never got your point tbh.


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> Touch Apple within 10 ft pole and already we see sparks fly. Can't we leave the emotional baggage aside and take this rationally ?
> Lets call spade a spade here.
> Had it been even *iphone 4S* i would have taken it in spirit. But literally gnawing vying *iphone 4* at 26500 Rs through EMI schemes ? Comeon in this game whom are you kidding ?
> 
> ...



Stop reading Times of India. Useless publication.

Apple has a great offer running now. You can get the iPhone 4 for Rs 19,500 in exchange for your old smartphone. A colleague exchanged a two-year-old BB Curve that used to hang and lag for a new, discounted iPhone 4. The offer is minimum Rs 7,000 discount, maybe more if the phone is better.

Apple is increasing its presence here if you have not noticed. Last year, iTunes store became available in India. Another piece of evidence is here: Apple wakes up to India's potential; iPhone witnesses four-fold rise in sales in 3 months - Economic Times

Your point about iPhone 4 being expensive is valid, but I think it is a great deal at 19k. Consider this, the phone ships with the latest OS and mostly will get iOS 7. 90% apps on the app store will run on the phone. This isn't something you can say about two-year-old Android phones.

Lastly, I'm not sure why you started this thread because I've seen more iPhone 5 ads than those of iPhone 4.

PS: I've noticed for a long time that every phone thread on this forum is flooded with arguments on which processor is better and other theoretical nonsense. This thread is another great example. I wholeheartedly agree with anyone who says iPhone 4 is too expensive at Rs 26,500, but that does not mean I'll agree with those who bash Apple for the sake of bashing Apple. One guy who'll always make sexist comments (Apple is for dumb girls) and ten others who will compare it to Android phones that haven't launched in India. At the end of the day, the facts are clear. Apple sales have increased 400% in the last six months and will continue to spiral upwards if they have great offers like the Rs 7,000 discount. Most people do not care whether the phone has Android 2.3 or 4.2.2 or iOS 6.1. Apple's UI is simple and works for many, and the brand value is much better. Android is excellent with Nexus phones, but not so much with most others. Apple products are aspirational devices for most people. Since the design is premium, many are willing to spend more for an Apple products. There is more to them than specifications.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2013)

They should call themselves passtimes of india


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 13, 2013)

i hates apple. never bought apple never buy apple and always rot apple

see guys news is news, controlled by politicians or industrialists... what do you expect what you read in the newspapers everyday is not "real" news... i am considering any newspaper. Everything is lobbied and censored. So why do you hate Times of India? its better than reading hindustan times.

The problem people have with apple is that why are their dang products sold at such a premium ? as simple as that.  for 19k you can get a much better feature rich phone which is based on android

oh and iphone is NOT premium. When the iphone started retailing in america its easily available for 199$ + contract. So for an american its like loose change almost equivalent to buying a micromax. But when you get the same phone in india people have to pay a premium... if that isnt being biased then what is? 

and people rightly make sexist remarks against apple, after all apple isnt the only badass here 

apple is not the same as owning a Lamborghini in america. it still costs 550,000 $ which is still a big deal there, so i really dont see a reason why apple should have ridiculous pricing schemes where people have to sell their kidneys....


----------



## Empirial (Apr 13, 2013)

Apple iPhone 4 hot in India as sales triple in less than one week


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 13, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Apple iPhone 4 hot in India as sales triple in less than one week


 
  This ^. This is the crux of my arguments here ! 

  Leave aside which is better.Apple or Android. I myself said I prefer Apple and have owned and am using all their models down the line.But this discussion was never about which is preferable.Its about one company targeting a country making it dumping ground. (This has got nothing to do with Times of India or me reading it,its the news and i only happened to use one as a source.It could have been any other.)

Why* iphone 4*. Why not* 4S* ? Comon 4 cannot even run Siri, Apples own Voice assistant.With a dual-core Apple A5 processor compared to a single core Apple A4 processor on iphone 4 Apple themselves say 4S is twice as fast with seven times the graphics performance which independent benchmarks and testing also confirm. 


  With this figures that advertisements rake in i am sure Apple's hands must be itiching to Mega Launch Iphone 3G and 3GS.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Nailed it man.
> 
> 80% participants of this thread never got your point tbh.



  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2013)

This thread is the "lol thread" now. Hillarious posts


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> This ^. This is the crux of my arguments here !
> 
> Leave aside which is better.Apple or Android. I myself said I prefer Apple and have owned and am using all their models down the line.But this discussion was never about which is preferable.Its about one company targeting a country making it dumping ground. (This has got nothing to do with Times of India or me reading it,its the news and i only happened to use one as a source.It could have been any other.)
> 
> ...



The point with TOI is that it picks these alarmist headlines for hits. I linked you to a much better researched ET report.

Why iPhone 4 is a question I asked when I saw the discount offer, but then I realised that a phone available for free on contract in the US is pretty expensive in India. Agreed, it doesn't have Siri but half of Siri's features don't work outside US. Logically speaking, if I were to test the waters, I would do it with the cheapest phone.
The company is focusing on India, best to wait and watch if things get better.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2013)

Dont think too mch iPhone 4 is available for $0 in us
Compare Nexus prices also

This is apple's strategy, they have consistently been dropping prices of previous models instead of spamming the market with a lineup of 15 devices every year from low end to high end. If anything, everyone else is dumping. This has happen to 3GS an will happen to 5 also. 

the iphone 4 is still in production. that's a 3 year old phone and they are still making it, that is why they are different from other oems. Is there a contemporary that's still in production? nope.jpg. These phones last longer than droids, much much longer than even the flagships, so deal with it. iPhone 4 was released in mid 2010, so was the Samsung Galaxy S. 

now as a thought experiment, what would happen if Apple was not selling the 4 in India, then people would still be riled up and angry, and still hate apple irrationally, and say why Apple is still selling 4 in US and not selling it in India. Passtimes of India would still find an alarmist slant. 

And it's not just features, there is also the content in the ecosystem.  Android does not have all the apps or all the alternatives, or the accessories. 4 times as many devs slave on ios as for droids. Apple also has exclusive digital distribution rights for some content, the stuff is not available on Play or Amazon. iTunes Originals has Weezer, Moby, 3 Doors Down and Goldfrapp among others. 

also, this. 

*i.imgur.com/rNm9pAD.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2013)

Good sentiment.
But, hey, this is 3rd world country.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 13, 2013)

raksrules said:


> How about micromax's awesome customer service ?
> You may read a thread named "why no micromax" on TE forum to get insights in to this chinese rebranding company.



Well, you should compare the price between the two . Rs. 26500 vs Rs. 10000. 3.5" vs 5". Apple customers will have to listen what Professor Apple has to say each and everytime. It's MIT university. Whereas people also get degrees from Lovely University . 
When people can withstand Apple's arbitrariness then they can also face the hardships of micromax.


----------



## nginx (Apr 13, 2013)

You can thank all the sheep who are willing to sell their soul to buy an overpriced junk phone for this turn of event. There are no shortage of people in India who think owning an iPhone will make them the coolest person on the planet. Apple is rightly cashing in on the hype. Who can blame them? Their business is built on taking advantage of such people with glitter in their eyes. Just look at the price tag of the iPhone 5 in India


----------

